
Blizzard VP wants blitzchung’s suspension ‘reduced more or eliminated’ - mepian
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2019/11/08/blizzard-vp-overwatch-director-jeff-kaplan-wants-blitzchungs-suspension-reduced-more-or-eliminated/
======
devwastaken
I see nothing about how this will be fixed. The VP 'wants it reduced',
recognizes the decision was made too quickly, and improperly.

If the decision was made improperly, what kind of alarms do you need to tell
you that there's a problem that needs fixing here. That problem being your
'arrangement' of employees.

But yet again it's empty statements.

